# New HT From US



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi,

My cousin will visit US after 2 weeks and he want to buy some equipments for his HT from there.

He is having the PS3 320G for media play
46'' Samsung TV that support 3d

and he is thinking to buy a good quality receiver, speakers, sub woofer, wires and connection.

his room size is around 6*5 meter.

and one more thing he doesn't want to change anything for at least 3 years and his budget around $2000

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
2000 Dollars for that list of equipment will require careful planning to get the highest quality equipment. Will he be able to have any of the gear shipped to an address in the US? If so, that will make things much easier as many of the best deals are from Dealers that do most of their business Online.

Something like the Onkyo TX-NR709 for $579 from Newegg, HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV Subwoofer for $549, and the SVS SCS-02 (M) Mains Loudspeakers for $349, SVS SCS-02 Center Channel for $179, and SVS SBS-02 for $249 would make for a fantastic HT for the money. Total before Shipping: $1805. 

He could get Cables from Monoprice for well under $100. After Shipping, the described HT should come in well under $2000 and will out preform many HT's costing multiples its price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

1st. question is how long will he be here?

2nd. where will he be going back to

3rd. How will he be traveling? How much cargo can he transport back?

I ask because depending on how long he will be here online ordering may not be an option due to shipping time. Next is power (for the sub) we ant to recommend something that will support your voltage. Then finally if space is a premium then speaker size becomes more of an issue.


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Jungle Jack your choices sound fantastic.

rab-byte. 
he will be there for 1 month then he will go back to KSA and for the shipment I think he will ship the stuff by Aramex.


Thanks to all


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

JJ are you sure about the prices, I found the Onkyo TX-NR709 for about $900 and your price was $579 .

can you send me the link.


Thanks 
Mohsen


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I provided the Stores where every item I listed is from. Go to Newegg and you will see that price. You have to put the item in the cart to see the Sale Price as Onkyo does not like items being sold below MSRP. However, every price is correct.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

With one month shipping shouldn't be a problem and I'm assuming that means shipping will be via cargo container so that shouldn't be a problem. 

JJ is staring you in the right direction for your amp. 

As for speakers, how big is too big?


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

hi,

its me again with some update on my cousin trip .
after one week in US, he decide to go on extra level on his HT.

he decide that he will invest around $3500.
he is thinking of Onkyo 809 and the speakers are Harman Kardon hkts 60 and he decide to buy the Boxee Box
I need your opinion especially JJ.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 809 is an excellent choice. If considering spending that much money, I would urge your Cousin to sell the Harman Kardon Speakers and get something more capable given just how important Speakers are.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks JJ.

what about the earlier suggested SVS speakers and MKIV Subwoofer could they go with this receiver.

Mohsen


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

the US market is driving my cousin to craziness, he is totally surprised by your prices, models and the warranty those are offered in your country.
your market prices are lower by around $450 than our prices thats in the receivers only think about the rest of the system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mohsen.alshokan said:


> Thanks JJ.
> 
> what about the earlier suggested SVS speakers and MKIV Subwoofer could they go with this receiver.
> 
> Mohsen


Mohsen,
The SVS's and Subwoofer would be absolutely perfect and would be a huge upgrade. And indeed the prices in the States are often far lower than most places. Hopefully, he will be able to take advantage of the savings.
Cheers,
J


----------

